# Potential DWA...Dwarf Caiman (Cuvier's)



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Right, been in the back of my head for a long long time, and recently it's come to the top of my list, and started getting in touch with Plymouth City Council for there requirements for it, and after a lengthy email and phone call, it sounds pretty positive, after being told Plymouth CC were pretty tough on handing the license out.

I was told to draw up what she referred to as a 'Business Plan', I'm under the impression this is where I'll have to prove I'm capable to care for such an animal.

Have other people who have succeeded in getting a DWA for a Dwarf Caiman had to this for theirs to be approved, any advice on care would be VERY helpful.

I am doing hell of a lot of research, and will probably apply for the license to start Jan 2014/Jan 2015. Want everything to be perfect, I don't handle rejection well :lol2:

Ideally I'd like to get it from a young age - And as I'm planning to make an outside enclosure (room inside a room jobby) would their be a maximum a hatchling would go in, don't want to stress it out. My space for the adult will be 8ft by 10ft, I do have a bit of extra room if needed.

Anyone with a Cuvier's fancy giving me a chat, I'm going to order a couple books on this species, any ones that people could suggest?, would appreciate the help on this long windy road I'm embarking on.... roll on approval!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Also anyone in the South West area with one?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I keep one, Pm me with questions I'll answer which ones I can. Do your research (as you are) make sure you can afford it eg fees, enclosure/s, food bill so on. All councils are very differant on what they want to see. not had mine long but must say it's a joy to keep :2thumb:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> I keep one, Pm me with questions I'll answer which ones I can. Do your research (as you are) make sure you can afford it eg fees, enclosure/s, food bill so on. All councils are very differant on what they want to see. not had mine long but must say it's a joy to keep :2thumb:


I work a lot, and once I've done the enclosure - feeding costs will be brought in bulk for the caiman/nile/bosc/tegu. and get a good discount in work too, so feeding wise I'm all sorted.

I'm going to make sure I know exactly what I'm getting myself into. But I can't see (so far) any problems financially or space wise.

Yeah I've seen the pictures of yours bud, very impressive!! will PM you in a little bit, maybe tomorrow with a little list, sorry if it's a bit long :lol2:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

KarlHowells said:


> Also anyone in the South West area with one?


Pet Project in Faraday Mill has one and so does Reptile World in Plympton.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> Pet Project in Faraday Mill has one and so does Reptile World in Plympton.


Yeah I know the guys at Projects, and sent Andy from Reptile World a message, was hoping to find someone in the local area who'd had a DWA approved, just for a chat, cheers anyway mate


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

KarlHowells said:


> Yeah I know the guys at Projects, and sent Andy from Reptile World a message, was hoping to find someone in the local area who'd had a DWA approved, just for a chat, cheers anyway mate


I know there's two blokes in Plymouth with DWA licences, but they're impossible to contact. One of them (Mark) is a right, obnoxious ****.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> I know there's two blokes in Plymouth with DWA licences, but they're impossible to contact. One of them (Mark) is a right, obnoxious ****.


ahhh well I'll give him a miss anyway! Just want people that will help, sure he wont :lol2:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

KarlHowells said:


> ahhh well I'll give him a miss anyway! Just want people that will help, sure he wont :lol2:


Greenvenom is the bloke you need to speak to. He's a bit miserable and rude and suffers from " short man syndrome", but apart from that he's ok.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Might seem like a bit of a silly question, but would the fact that I'm in rented accommodation have any effect on a councils approval? My landlord is completely fine with the 14 lizards I have now, and I mean my Nile Monitor will be bigger than a Dwarf Caiman, so she's a very decent landlord!

I've seen a few people mention that you can't get a DWA license in a rented accommodation. If it is a stumbling block, I have a while longer to sort it all out then :whistling2:

My council seem very fair though, and even though they come across very strick, they seem to be willing to come out straight after i've submitted my claim and have gone through everything very clearly.


----------

